# Kowa BD II Series Binoculars



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Kowa BD II Series Binoculars*

Available in many convenient Wide View sizes:

*6.5x32mm Wide Angle Binocular with "XD" Lens

8x32mm Wide Angle Binocular with "XD" Lens

10x32mm Wide Angle Binocular with "XD" Lens

8x42mm Wide Angle Binocular with "XD" Lens

10x42mm Wide Angle Binocular with "XD" Lens*

One of the stand-out optical features of the new BDII-XD series is their enviable large field of view, boasting class leading wide angle performance. Locate your subject rapidly with a wider view of your surroundings and sharpness right in to the corners of the image. With additional features including Kowa XD (high grade ED) lenses and close focus down to just 1.3m on the 32mm models and 1.8m on the 42mm models The BDII-XD range sets a new standard of binocular in its price point. Affordable without compromise.

As with many binocular brands, the BDII-XD series feature ED (Extra low dispersion) glass to improve optical performance, but the story does not end there. ED glass is manufactured in a variety of quality grades. Every BDII-XD model features Kowa's environmentally friendly, legendary XD objective lenses. This high resolution ED glass contains large amounts of the mineral fluorite crystal - the best material available today for light transmission ensuring an image with edge to edge sharpness and virtually zero chromatic aberration (colour blur). Kowa lens coating technology developed over decades, further enhance the light transmission properties of all lenses and Kowa's unique KR coating repels dirt and fluid. Enjoy sharp images with natural colour, high contrast and incredible detail, from dawn through to dusk.

The BDII-XD series are engineered to enhance your viewing experience. A fluid, aluminium focus wheel delivers pin point accuracy and smooth twist eye-cups ensure optimum viewing for both spectacle and non spectacle wearers. Tailor the BDII-XD specific to your own viewing requirements with an easy to use dioptre adjustment system. The bridge is responsive and sure, when you hold the new BDII-XD you will instantly appreciate the high level of engineering and quality materials utilised throughout the manufacturing process.

All binoculars in the BDII-XD range are official wide angle binoculars and confirm to the ISO 14132-2 International Standard Optics and Optical Instruments. One of the stand-out optical features of the BDII-XD series is their enviable large field of view, boasting class leading wide angle performance. Viewing is super comfortable on the eye, making long periods of use out in the field a pleasure. The field of view is the area in which you can see through your binoculars and is usually measured in m/1000m or in degrees. For example: at 1000m distance the BDII32-6.5XD model can see an incredible image width of 175m. Find a subject quicker with a wider view of your surroundings with sharpness right into the corners of the image, whilst still enjoying crystal clear clarity. Locate your subject more rapidly. A wider field of view makes locating a subject quicker and easier, particularly when panning a wide area or tracking a moving subject. In simple terms it can mean the difference between spotting your subject or not.

A sleek, ergonomic design with a specially selected tactile rubber armour layer ensures easy and comfortable operation - elevating every moment of use whilst out in the field. The focus wheel is responsive and easy to operate even if wearing gloves. The ergonomic body of the BDII-XD series is as impressive as the optics it protects, with every curve considered to make observation both relaxing and free from fatigue. The BDII-XD tick both boxes for form and function. As well as class leading specification, they feature an elegant, timeless design, with stylish contours not only designed to look good but also feel good in the hand whilst being used. The rubber armour offers excellent grip in all conditions and instantly gives an impression of a premium product.

Every model in the BDII-XD range benefits from a magnesium alloy chassis, a sophisticated moulding process produces the feel and strength of metal with the added benefit of decreased weight.
The lightweight, rugged structure can tolerate the severest conditions and provides a sense of security and longevity. The BDII-XD are built to last. 
Use them with confidence.
Surrounding the tough magnesium alloy body is a protective layer of rubber armour, not only providing a sure, comfortable grip but also increasing the level of durability. Each BDII-XD is fully waterproof and dry nitrogen filled to prevent the lenses from fogging and Kowa's KR coating protects from dirt and other foreign residue build-up that may affix to the lenses during use.

All models in the BDII-XD range benefit from excellent close focus performance. The 42mm series can focus down to 1.8m whilst the 32mm models can achieve an incredible 1.3m close focussing distance. Enjoy a secret, invisible world in breathtaking detail. Observe insects, flowers and other micro objects under magnification in great detail from a comfortable position without having to disturb the subject.

As an official wide angle binocular, all models in the BDII-XD range are perfect for serious astronomy users and those who simply want to enjoy expansive views of the night sky. The BDII-XD's wide field of view and clarity will take you on an immersive journey across the stars. These lightweight, ergonomic binoculars are the ideal choice to enjoy comfortable extended observations of meteor showers, the lunar surface, constellations, planets and more.










We've got MANY other deals going on so please just give us a call, 516-217-1000, to discuss the Optic, Camera or Tripod you're looking for and we will hook you up.

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section and our Latest Sales Flyer*

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

